# deciding on a color



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

This is a 66 SS Nova from Greg M. I lowered it and it still needs some wheel well cosmetics. Now I just don't know what color to paint. Also, this is a test for posting pics. (Thanks Hilltop)
Any suggestions??


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

oooops i guess i got the sizing wrong!! ill try again later.


----------



## McRooster (Apr 12, 2005)

You can never go wrong with RED.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*If I was Hilltop....hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm*

Joegri,

Yellw is the Hilltop way...nice looking Mead body and those rims are going to realy make it look complete!

Red and Black just pop like crazy on yellow also! PP, PP...PP

Bob...Me sees Yellow on the Hilltop...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

[/QUOTE]

Do you really want my color suggestion??? I believe Bob...kinda likes yellow too...zilla expressed it. Picture size is great, leave it alone!!! I love them Nova's!!! ...

P.S. Don't forget Doba's Pepsi connection and just in case, here's a nice 1:1, almost has the same pose.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

make it two tone job (metallic silver-top and apple red-bottom)

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

That would be a nice color choice Wes!!! Here's a good looking 2 tone, almost your color choice. This one was a champagne/redish orange...RM


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> That would be a nice color choice Wes!!! Here's a good looking 2 tone, almost your color choice. This one was a champagne/redish orange...RM


yeah! i remember this picture you showed us a while ago. 

Wes


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

I say hot pink and copper.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

How about Ford blue


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

uhmmm 2tone that sounds nice. but before i do shoot it ive got to practice on test body ive painted 3 or 4 bodies each gets a little better . is there a prefered tape to seperate the colors ? blue 3m green bullfrog those are ones that i have used in home/interior.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I use the glossy 3m scotch tape because of the clean edge, and just kidding about the Ford blue.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

i kinda glossed over the ford blue till i was at work and said to my self (thats got to be a crack )lol. just put itin duplicolr gray primer tonite! gonna let it cure good before i go helen keller on it . im thinkin gold top with black bottom .but thats open to change with the tide.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*joegri is the 66 Nova sprayer of color....Lucky!*



joegri said:


> . im thinkin gold top with black bottom .but thats open to change with the tide.


If you have an airbrush I would go back with a light gold flake into the black & with a can just hold it back and mist or do the Hobbytalk toss...lol

Silver and Red is sharp also...Hmmmmm sounds like a coin toss to me.

That 66 Nova is one sharp Hombre...have fun with what ever color the tide washes up.

McRooster Red but, no Pink man...no way! Ford Blue...RALMAO...yeah right.

I am just putting this out there so, for all of you that know this don't "Grimas me" Please. When spraying shoot over the paint edge...not into it and that will help keep any unwanted build-up down. Sounds simple and basic but, was some of the best advice given to me by the local Hobby Store owner and great friend Mr. Fields (R.I.P.) as a kid.

Bob...Let the fun begin...zilla Phssssssssssssssssssssssssh ooooooooh yeah baby!:woohoo:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I'm surprised Wes did push for a sublime green version. :devil: rr


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Layin' in wait*



roadrner said:


> I'm surprised Wes did push for a sublime green version. :devil: rr


Oh the green crowd is just checking in now rr...

We were just biding our time. 

Mint or Lime metallic green always looks good on a Novacaine. :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Have all flavors been considered??*

I think not. What about Goofy Grape or Choo-Choo Cherry??? nd


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Hey Mr. is that Muscle Machine Jo"w"ez man?*



Bill Hall said:


> Oh the green crowd is just checking in now rr...
> 
> We were just biding our time.
> 
> Mint or Lime metallic green always looks good on a Novacaine. :thumbsup:


BAM you asked for it and here yah go...:wave:










In a previous post I did some SMACK DOWN on Pink but, might have been wrong? 










Bob...Thanks for the picture N.D...zilla


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Dude?*

Zilla, you may want to cut back on the Pez... I know the dispensers make cool trackside displays but.... all dat sugar can lead to color discombobulation.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I'd take either one of the Novas! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Call it what you will, but ZOIKS that Chartreuse looks great!

You'll shoot yer eye out just lookin at it!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Yeah...pink, fuscia, whatever ya want to call it, they sure will see ya from down the street!

Bob...instypic...zilla......how the heck do you do that? dang!


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

after much debate and staring at this i put my air brush to work.first started with.1 coat of gray primer/can type. then 1coat chrome can type.now mixed and thinned this nice blue and started spraying .after decals finnished with acoat of future. this is really my first completed attempt at little car modeling.and all techniques have been learned here on H.T. check it out .got more in the pipeline.just another addicted slothead .


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

joegri said:


> after much debate and staring at this i put my air brush to work.first started with.1 coat of gray primer/can type. then 1coat chrome can type.now mixed and thinned this nice blue and started spraying .after decals finnished with acoat of future. this is really my first completed attempt at little car modeling.and all techniques have been learned here on H.T. check it out .got more in the pipeline.just another addicted slothead .


Looks great and no one suggested Blue...lol...I was thinking it.. lol


Great Job and love the rake...

Dave


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Saying to myself how did i miss this thread??*

Nice car!! Awesome color choice and very well executed!!! Don't give up on photobucket!! The 640 x 480 is a good size!! Very nice-a nice-a Joe!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

UtherJoe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Ccc !!!*

Cool color choice on the Nova Joe!!! I like the stance with the deep dish aluminums hanging under the body :thumbsup::thumbsup: I got's to get one of those bodies!!! RM


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Gotta love that! Straight and to the point JoeG.

Glad to see ya finally pulled the trigger. 

Pssssssssssssssssht!


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice Nova slot there !


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Blue by you (you = Joegri)*

Joegri,

That is lookin' good in blue with those rims. Keep on slottin' :woohoo:

Bob...Phssssssssssssssssssssht...zilla


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

WTG Joe G.... nd :thumbsup:


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

thanx boyz for the props. it took awhile to finish da nova cuz i had to go through a tough battle with my papa.its tough to be inspired when a force in your life checks out from a horable disease(cancer).now its time to finish some projects and carry on.must have more bodies rims arms magnets goop hangin round here somewhere!! now that i think about it he's the one that got me my first trac.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Awh man, sorry to hear about the battle, but welcome back!!! A little HobbyTalk may help ease the pain. RM


----------

